# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  هزینه ازمون گاج99

## konkor98

سلام .. هزینه گاج برای فارغ التحصیل پیش از مهر برای کنکور 99 چقدر هست ؟ متشکرم

----------


## mohammad_al

هنوز که تا مهر خیلی مونده ولی از یه تومون به بالا شما در نظر بگیر(سال قبل قلم چی حدود 800 در میومد و گاج 900 حدودا)

----------


## A . H

من سال پیش 800 دادم با تخفیف

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

گاج 1 میلیون و 100 
قلمچی 1 میلیون و 300

یه قرون هم بیشتر ندید. قیمت سراسری همینه. بیشتر از این رو نمایندگیتون ورمیداره برا خودش.

----------


## konkor98

ممنون از همه :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## irani7878

> گاج 1 میلیون و 100 
> قلمچی 1 میلیون و 300
> 
> یه قرون هم بیشتر ندید. قیمت سراسری همینه. بیشتر از این رو نمایندگیتون ورمیداره برا خودش.


ولی تو شهر ما 800 میگیرنا :Yahoo (13):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> ولی تو شهر ما 800 میگیرنا


گاج؟ ممکنه تخفیف داشته باشه.

----------


## irani7878

> گاج؟ ممکنه تخفیف داشته باشه.


نه قلم چی بدون تخفیف...سال پیش اینقدر گرفتن

----------


## saleh120

> نه قلم چی بدون تخفیف...سال پیش اینقدر گرفتن


برای دوازدهم امسال قلمچی بدون تخفیف 1/600 هست. امکان نداره 800 باشه
برای فرهنگی ها هم ده درصد تخفیف میدن

----------


## irani7878

> برای دوازدهم امسال قلمچی بدون تخفیف 1/600 هست. امکان نداره 800 باشه
> برای فرهنگی ها هم ده درصد تخفیف میدن


دوست عزیز دلیلی نمیبینم بخوام دروغ بگم...سال پیش نظام قدیم بدون کتاب و این حرفا و بدون تخفیف 800 گرفتن...

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> نه قلم چی بدون تخفیف...سال پیش اینقدر گرفتن


سال پیش شاید. امسال قیمتی که رسما میگیرن رو توی سایت ایزیران نوشته ۱۳۰۰

----------


## irani7878

> سال پیش شاید. امسال قیمتی که رسما میگیرن رو توی سایت ایزیران نوشته ۱۳۰۰


امسالم پرسیدم 850 هستش !

----------


## saleh120

> دوست عزیز دلیلی نمیبینم بخوام دروغ بگم...سال پیش نظام قدیم بدون کتاب و این حرفا و بدون تخفیف 800 گرفتن...


دقت کردی نوشتم دوازدهم؟؟؟؟ از نظر منافع برای قلمچی نظام جدید و قدیم خیلی فرق داره. برای بازار گرمی نظام قدیم احتمالا ارزون تر میگیرن

----------


## irani7878

> دقت کردی نوشتم دوازدهم؟؟؟؟ از نظر منافع برای قلمچی نظام جدید و قدیم خیلی فرق داره. برای بازار گرمی نظام قدیم احتمالا ارزون تر میگیرن


تو هم دقت کردی گفتم نظام قدیم؟!!

----------


## saleh120

> تو هم دقت کردی گفتم نظام قدیم؟!!


اونوقت یه سوال: چطوری استنباط کردی که من گفتم شما دروغ میگی؟

----------


## irani7878

> اونوقت یه سوال: چطوری استنباط کردی که من گفتم شما دروغ میگی؟


پیام منو ریپلای کردیا گل پسر...قاعدتا بخوایم جواب کسی رو بدیم ریپلایش میکنیم...واقعا نمیفهمم یعنی اینقدر اخه...!!!

----------


## saleh120

> پیام منو ریپلای کردیا گل پسر...قاعدتا بخوایم جواب کسی رو بدیم ریپلایش میکنیم...واقعا نمیفهمم یعنی اینقدر اخه...!!!


خواستم جوابت تکمیل باشه. من مال امسال رو گفتم چون مطمئنا با سال قبل خیلی فرق داره به خاطر قیمت کاغذ

----------


## saleh120

بابا اصلا از قلمچی سوال نشده که چرا داریم روی قلمچی بحث میکنیم

----------


## gloria1370

> برای دوازدهم امسال قلمچی بدون تخفیف 1/600 هست. امکان نداره 800 باشه
> برای فرهنگی ها هم ده درصد تخفیف میدن


زوج فرهنگی تخفیف بیشتر نداره؟

----------

